# Anyone use iFlora Multi-Probiotic?



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I bought this today upon recommendation at the coolest natural pet store (where I can get Ruby's ZP and they carry several other raw, frozen, dehydrated foods and treats) Yikes. $36 for the bottle. Hey-I'd pay $300 if it will help Hope.

Her food has no probiotics in it and with all the antibiotics she has been on, I want to add this to her food.

I have to call the company on Monday for use. The dosage reads 1/4 teaspoon for each 50 pounds. WHAT?? My girl must get whatever is less than a pinch! 

Just wondered if you are familiar with this product and if you have used if you can help me. Thanks!!


----------



## leiahrandy (Jan 18, 2011)

hmmm.... i never heard of it. but if its the best... it should be good


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Never used that one. We used Fortiflora. I think 25 sachets come in a package at $25 dollars, and I only used 1/2 a pack for each pup daily.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Correction: 30 sachets. Here it is at Amazon for $20.50, free shipping.

Amazon.com: FortiFlora Canine 1gm sachets 30ct: Kitchen & Dining


----------

